

THE optimal way to go for the following website-requirements - straff

Hi guys,<p>since the quantity of available frameworks overkilled me while finding the quite perfect one for my needs, I would like to present my simple needs with the hope to get experienced advice.<p>- my programming skills are decent. I need to read books and google a lot, but I managed every (programming)obstacle by my own -so far. i write/wrote primary in Java and ABAP (a proprietary language of SAP)
- my website should have basic login-functionality for users and the possibility of interaction beetween users (mail, update-information of selected users, rate users, ranking, etc.)
- ajax for e.g. for inputcompletion, etc.<p>that's all! i would love to get these first functionalities embedded.<p>Is Java/GWT a way to go for these requirements (since I "know" Java), or is THE deal completely different?<p>Thank you for your suggestion(s).
======
straff
No one?

